

India's $35 tablet - yayitswei
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok4z9Xpapzc

======
yayitswei
Here's an article if you don't prefer the video:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2010/07/23/going-for-
chea...](http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2010/07/23/going-for-cheap-
indias-35-laptop/)

